# Dried fruits?



## maddeh

This has probably been covered before but I have a horrible headache and can't search through posts too easily, so sorry if this is old to you all!
I just wanted to make a little 'treat bag' of things I can pop in for my mice once a week/fortnight and wondered which (if any) of the following would not have a bad effect on their health and might enjoy? (all of the following is dried and has no added sugar, etc):

Apple Rings
Apricot - whole or diced
Banana Chips 
Coconut Curls 
Cranberries 
Currants 
Dates 
Figs 
Papaya - Diced 
Pineapple - Chunks or diced
Raisins 
Sultanas


----------



## SarahY

Unfortunately fruits are too full of sugar and acids for mice, and dried fruit is even worse because it still has all the sugar of the original fruit but condensed into a smaller area. The occasional raisin would probably be OK, but otherwise I'd avoid all fruits.

Dried insects, cooked meat, hazelnuts, seeds, marrowbone dog biscuits, dried rosehips, and things like cooked pasta make better treats 

Edited: hope your head feels better soon! :doh


----------



## maddeh

Thanks 
I suspected as much but just wanted to confirm it really. What about the dried coconut? 
I also have a long list of seeds and nuts I'd like your opinion on - would it be ok to PM you about this?


----------



## SarahY

Coconut is probably OK, but I don't know.

You can PM me, of course, but if you post it here it's useful to other members


----------



## maddeh

Haha ok, I will post it as a new topic


----------



## Laigaie

Coconut is very oily, and so goes rancid quickly. It does freeze well, though, and I recently saw at WalMart (for us US folks) frozen, unsweetened coconut. I was quite tempted, but not for the mousies' sake!


----------

